# CPC exam - I have taken the exam 4 time



## csampson3379 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have taken the exam 4 time s and will be taking it again on Jan 16 in Orland at Everest . I have started a web page on how to pass the exam check it out
www.squidoo.com/codingguru.


----------



## henniol (Dec 27, 2009)

ok I need help also. This will be my 3rd time I got a 68% this last time and I need help. I tried to check your website and couldn't find anything. HELP please

Leslie


----------



## csampson3379 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry still working on it. Read your guidelines until you know them and know your modifiers by heart. I also suggest that you figure out how to relax for the tes. I was told that I had al the knowledge I was just a nervous test taker and as soon as I got to the test I froze. I will be taking my exam again in January and have found some CDs I bought on e-bay calledd coding certification review blitz by Laureen Jandroep. She is awsome and the cd's are really helping me with extra hints on how to put notes into my book.


----------



## charris-porter (Dec 28, 2009)

Try ritecode.com you can pay (or was able to ) get a practice exam there and that was very ,very helpful to me.


----------



## mzmelo15 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Passing The CPC Exam*

I Just Recently Took The CPC Exam 2 Weeks Ago And I Passed It The First Time With An 84%.

The Best Tips I Can Give You For Passing The Exam Is Read Your Guidelines, Time Management Is A Big Thing..So Pace Yourself, Don't Waste Time On Something If You Don't Know It Skip And Come Back To It If You Have Time... Process Of Elimination Is A Big Component As Well...There Are Many Questions On The Test In Which At Least 2 Answers Can Be Eliminated Off Top Without Even Looking Them Up. As You Know The Operative Reports Are Very Lengthly To Read..Try To Find The Key Terms Or Key Words To Let You Know What Was Done Without Reading The Whole Report..If You Try And Read The Whole Report You Lose A Lot Of Time. Another Thing That Helps If You Are Good With Medical Terms And Anatomy..It's Easier To Know What Was Done If You Know Your Anatomical Site/Body Area The Procedure Was Done..You Lose A Lot Of Time Page Flipping

All In All, The Answers Are Right In Front Of You, ELIMINATE, ELIMINATE, Don't Look Up All 4 Answers To Come The Correct One, For Example, If Your Answer Does Not Require A Modifier But 2 Answers Have Modifiers You Know You Can Eliminate Those Answers Without Looking Them Up.

I Hope These Tips Help You!!!
Danielle Gordon CPC-A


----------



## marty3073 (Dec 28, 2009)

*cpc exam*

does the cpc exam have modifiers on the test. i took the test back in 2006 and i passed,but i had to drop my certification. the test i took back then did not require any modifiers. i will be taking the test in may, 2010, that is the reason why i am asking.

marty3073


----------



## Susan (Dec 28, 2009)

marty3073 said:


> does the cpc exam have modifiers on the test. i took the test back in 2006 and i passed,but i had to drop my certification. the test i took back then did not require any modifiers. i will be taking the test in may, 2010, that is the reason why i am asking.
> 
> marty3073



Marty

Since modifiers are a part of daily coding, I can say you will see them on your exam.  I originally took my exam in 2001 and had modifiers, I am surprised that you did not have them in any scenerios on your exam in 2006.  I will say the exam has changed a lot since you took it.  Good Luck.


----------



## DENISENC (Dec 28, 2009)

*dncphx*

I just found out that I did not pass my test... Does anyone know what percentage you have to have to pass?


----------



## DENISENC (Dec 28, 2009)

*dncphx*

It looks like your page is not yet up and running. Do you happen to have any idea on when it might be? 



csampson4 said:


> I have taken the exam 4 time s and will be taking it again on Jan 16 in Orland at Everest . I have started a web page on how to pass the exam check it out
> www.squidoo.com/codingguru.


----------



## sunnyf26 (Dec 28, 2009)

DENISENC said:


> I just found out that I did not pass my test... Does anyone know what percentage you have to have to pass?


You have to have 70% to pass.


----------



## Susan (Dec 28, 2009)

*CPC EXAM - I just found out that I did not pass my test*



DENISENC said:


> I just found out that I did not pass my test... Does anyone know what percentage you have to have to pass?



The percentage is 70% overall.  Look at your weaknesses and study those areas before you retake your exam.


----------



## sunnyf26 (Dec 28, 2009)

henniol said:


> ok I need help also. This will be my 3rd time I got a 68% this last time and I need help. I tried to check your website and couldn't find anything. HELP please
> 
> Leslie


I took mines in November and passed. That was my 2nd try. I took the 1st one in September. I failed the first time because I did not know what to expect and the op notes were longer than expected. I agree with Tarheelchica. You have to skip the ones you don't know, but try to eliminate at least 2 so when you return you will only have 2 to look up. Also make sure your book is tabbed and you have notes written wherever you can fit them. Also, I did not use the index unless absolutely needed. I did process of elimination by looking up the answers and most of the time it was easy to eliminate at least 1 or 2 of the answers. I also underlined what I thought was important in the op notes so that I could just focus on those words. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## adearry6538@email.vccs.edu (Jan 3, 2010)

*Help*

I looked on ebay for the cds or some that may help me. I took the test Dec 12th and made a 56%. It told me I was weak in 10000, 20000, and radiology. I don't know what else to put into my books to help me. Is there anywhere I can go that would tell me things to put into my books that may help me? We can take it again on the 17th of April..


----------



## csampson3379 (Jan 4, 2010)

I finished the 13 cds and they were awsome. This lady goes through each section and tells you exactly what and how to mark your book for the test. If you want I can sell them to you and you can have your book done in plenty of time for the next test.

Cori


----------



## caspergirl127 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Advice on CPC Exam*

Hello i am taking the cpc exam on feb 6,2010 and i am pretty nervous because this is my second time taking it. Is there any advice that anyone can give me to help me pass the test.. i have so much pressure around me that i really need to pass this test. Just to see that failed exam on my home page is very disappointing.  Please help

Rosalind


----------



## csampson3379 (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't that suck I have failed 4 times. I can only say study hard do the bubbling in your whole book which I never did before but I bought these tapes from online and this lady went through the whole book and taught me how to mark my book so I was sure to pass this time. Best money I have spent out of the 1,000's already spenton this coding and exam. 

Good luck
Cori 

If anyone would like to buy these tapes they are well worth it and I will sell them. I went through all 13 in 8 days. I could not stop I got addicted because I was so excited about the things this lady was teaching me.


----------



## Shelbylynne (Jan 4, 2010)

What is the name of the coding CD package you bought from ebay.  

Lorarose


----------



## csampson3379 (Jan 4, 2010)

The coding blitz


----------



## Betty Owens CPC (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Cori,  I am interested in buying the cd's.  You can email me at 
reowens2004@yahoo.com.  Do you think most everything on the cd's should apply even though the test is changed for 2010?  Thanks, Betty


----------



## laureenj (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone - someone just told me about this email thread where they were talking about "this lady" and her "blitz" videos.  

Well here I am! I don't want to go into too much here but since some are asking where these videos are etc. I wanted to jump in because on ebay you only get the DVDs but on my site you get the DVDs plus immediate online/download.  If you want more info click the link in my signature line or email me at LaureenJ@CodingCertification.Org.

BTW in case you were wondering the "notes" I encourage you to write in your manuals are not cheater notes they are simply short reminder notes taken right from the guidelines made to stand out while you taking the exam to remind you of key points.

Happy Coding!


----------



## MikeleFowler222 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Laureen,
I was wondering as an AAPC member is there a discount, I can't afford your video but I would really need to pass the CPC the second time. My husband is disabled with cancer and I am the only income for the family. So the sooner I can get to work the better. I did great in school and am really bummed I failed the first time, as I see many of us are.


----------



## dlwatts1@bellsouth.net (May 26, 2014)

*Blitz dvd's for med coding*

Hi,
I would like to buy a used set of Blitz Medical Coding DVD's by Laureen Jandroep.  Does anyone know someone who would like to sell their's.  I would like to purchase soon.  Thank you!
Dana Watts
dlwatts1@bellsouth.net


----------



## laureenj (May 26, 2014)

Hi Dana,

The Blitz videos are licencess sold to one user.  If someone sold a used copy that would be agaist the license they agreed to when they purchased.  Of course we can't police it easily so it is mostly on the honor system.  It's similar to the post at the top of this board from the AAPC about their practice exams - how they are not to be copied and distributed etc.  that it is a one user licence that is purchased.  At any rate I'm sure you weren't aware of that so wanted to let you know.

Besides there is alot you get as the original buyer - weekly support calls on Thursday nights, an online 60 question practice exam and email support on any questions you may have.  You can get the online only version for $179 so I feel that is a very fair price for all that you get.  Feel free to PM me or email me via the link in my signature below.

Happy studying!


----------



## laureenj (May 26, 2014)

MikeleFowler222 said:


> Hi Laureen,
> I was wondering as an AAPC member is there a discount, I can't afford your video but I would really need to pass the CPC the second time. My husband is disabled with cancer and I am the only income for the family. So the sooner I can get to work the better. I did great in school and am really bummed I failed the first time, as I see many of us are.



Hi Mikele,  

Email me privately.


----------

